# !st cola grow



## jungle (Nov 26, 2009)

Here are some plant pictures of my first effort to grow for colas only. , They all have been flowering now for three weeks. The oldest plants are 6 to 7 weeks old. Hope you enjoy. Any insightfull comments are welcome. I'm still learning. Hope  you enjoy. 

Theres ww, satori, and mango, that were trimed three different times. Once in veg just before I placed them in 12/12. Then 6 days later. Then another 8 days later. There done with that now. 

The picture with the ufo light are the ones following up from the rear. Before they were put on 12/12, the oldest plant was about a week. The oldest in the ufo picture is about 3 weeks old and have been in flowering stage for two weeks now. There still yet to show me sex. Mainly because they were very young when placed on 12/12. The plants under the ufo light consist of Juicy Fruit, Purple Power, and unknown kinds of seed. The pics under the ufo light will only be trimed once and that was about 1/3 up the stem from bottom to top. Now it's to late for them to be trimmed again so they will have a few more lower branches.

The idea behind the cola grow was to have more plants in a given space, and to grow some nice fat cola buds.



So I have 7 females so far, waitting to hear from 9 others, and destroyed 8 males. I'll keep taking pictures as they develope, hopefully I am doing the right thing here. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 26, 2009)

The problem I see is internode spacing, Without compact internodes the plants wont form a large single cola.

a few too many branches were also removed on some pics.

Were these vegged under the UFO?  what kind of lighting do you have?


----------



## jungle (Nov 26, 2009)

The big ones were veged under 600 watt mh and now are growing under 600 watt hps.   The ones that are younger are under ufo light. Both lights are sort of side by side in same grow area. The ufo above the younger the 600 watt above the older plants. The ones under the ufo have always been under it basicaly.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 27, 2009)

IMO you have almost destroyed these plants through pruning them. Six to seven weeks old? Mine were 5 weeks old and three foot tall dense bushes when put into flower. I don't think you are giving them enough light by the look of it and the pruning is madness.


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 27, 2009)

Yo J...

I have made the same error that you did...

DO NOT PUT THOSE INTO 12/12!!

Without leaves to provide energy and growth, you will probably get about .5 to 1.0 grams from that plant...not kidding...plants need a lot of leaves in 12/12 to supply bud production and you have completely stripped the growth factories....

I posted a pic of a plant that I "pruned" that looks like the one that you "cut the skirt" from..won't work homey...

Put those back into veg and let them develop a healthy canopy..

Here's the dirty little secret though: *don't remove leaves*, just *bud sites*...keep tight spaces between branches and if you remove *bud sites*, the plant will divert it's remaining energy to the remaining bud sites.....

I've made these exact mistakes recently..so I know what you gotta do to make it right


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 27, 2009)

cmd when u say u remove bud sites do u mean like the popcorn growth underneath? ty deary!


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 27, 2009)

xactly 2..popcorn buds...

do I have my stuff correct? I'm still learning the pruning thing, so advice is always welcomed....right jungle?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> ..
> 
> Here's the dirty little secret though: *don't remove leaves*, just *bud sites*...keep tight spaces between branches and if you remove *bud sites*, the plant will divert it's remaining energy to the remaining bud sites.....


 


:yeahthat:



*2Dog*....at  the node site  where  the  new  shoot/budsite....remove  new  growth  but  leave  the  fan  leaf...leaveing the  fan  leaf  for  more  energy  to  the  plant..thus  the  energy  is  driven  to the  top  COLA..which  is  what This  poster  is  after...



*Jungle*..  Good  luck  to  you  and  keep  us  posted:48:



take care and be safe:bolt:bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 27, 2009)

we need an elder to answer lol...oooh thanks 4u!


----------



## jungle (Nov 28, 2009)

I think I understand. It's like pruning a tomato plant. But leave the fan leaves. Ok thanlks bunches. Still time to get it right. Peace.


----------



## jungle (Dec 9, 2009)

here are some follow up pictures of my Cola grow. I didn't put them back into veg because I have only so much room for them. Some were to young to do much trimming. Some as you can tell were trimed from the bottom up to a certain point, with the idea to grow colas. So I have trimed ones and none trimed ones. Out of 26 plants I have 13 that were female. 1 plant is a mutant but it's female. so it looks like its coming out of it some. It's the first picture. It seemed to lack a central cola, and has four main branches that might have colas? I started some more seeds and theres 5 that have popped through the soil. I'm trying to have 16 plants. There at 3 different stages. I ordered a 1000 watt light, and will put it in the grow room, remove 600 watt light and grow the seedlings under it. I'll post some more pics closer to harvest. Maybe some will be ready in 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 9, 2009)

Looking good over there jungle, I too am interested in growing cola-only plants. How big are the containers that you are using? I'm liking the cola in pic #4


----------



## jungle (Dec 9, 2009)

Most containers are 2 gallon.  What I learned from this grow is. !. To keep light close so theres no stretch. and when pruning leave the fan leaves, but prune the suckers. The formula I followed was what I read some where. Prune 1/3 of the plant right before you put them in flowering. leave fan leaves. Then prune suckers 6 days later again 1/3 of the plant, leave fan leaves, then give it another pruning 8 days later 1/3 of the plant. Then no more pruning. You could sort of tie up the bottom fan leaves so there closer to the stem if you need more space.  Good luck. There may be a better way, but this is all I know what to do.  Some one told me to use plastic tupperware type containers that were about 4'' wide and there kind of tall. Inorder to get more plants in a room. But I used regular 2 gallon. A few 3 gallon.


----------



## jungle (Dec 16, 2009)

Was bored so here is an update on my cola grow, Some had 3 trimmings some 2 and some 1. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 16, 2009)

how tall are the colas? they look good


----------



## surreptitious (Dec 16, 2009)

are the yellowing fan leaves normal during bloom?  (newbie here lol.  i just flipped my first batch to 12/12 2 days ago)


----------



## jungle (Dec 16, 2009)

I'll get a measurement on the colas tomorrow, Maybe the sixth picture is almost 1 foot long. The earliest any of these might be ready is 3 weeks. Yes it's normal for the fan leaves to turn yellow durring flowering. I've been very carefull in not over fertilizing, or over watering, and they are very healthy, they were completly green and healthy looking two weeks ago, but now they will begin to die and fade. Also I replaced my ufo light with a 1000 watt light and theres a 600 watt light in there as well. So plenty of light. My grow room is primative and open. It's how I decided to do it. There are better ways. But I think I'll still be happy with the results.


----------



## jungle (Dec 17, 2009)

Fruity86 the best colas I have, 2 measure 13 inches long and the other two 14 inches. And they are the ones with the tightest nodes.


----------



## BBFan (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice job Jungle.  Are you happy enough with the results to try again?  What do you think the benefits were?  What don't you like about it?

Thanks!
-BBFan


----------



## the chef (Dec 17, 2009)

:yeahthat: very impressive bud!


----------



## jungle (Dec 17, 2009)

IMHO    I'm happy with the results even though I only have 4 nice colas out of 13 plants, because I like all plants, even the mutant one is turning into something very nice. But What I would do different if I wanted more perfect results, is find out what strains are good for growing single colas. Then after I seen how they grew I would clone the best ones as far as shape and potency desired. This might take a little time to get it down just right. In this particular grow there are a few that I really like as far as shape and if they were the right potency and high I definately would grow colas with them again. And I would be able to grow for sure 16 plants at hopefully an ounce apiece or more in a 5 x 5 room.  I like the idea that more growth goes into the cola, which sometimes is the best part of the plant? Theres nothing That I dislike about it except for seeing some of the plant missing by pruning but if the fan leaves were left on I guess it would look like a more complete plant. The benefit is to grow more weed in a confined space, I don't know the answer which method of growing produces the most bud, But I'm assuming cola growing is one of the best ones. Hope this helps.


----------



## BBFan (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the input Jungle.  Perhaps a SOG grow for you next time?


----------



## jungle (Dec 18, 2009)

yw I don't know about the sog, I'd have to study it some. I've seen some pics and stuff but I didn't pay attention to details. 

I'll post some more pics before they are harvested. These things could still grow a bit. 

reflecting on what I would change is I'd have a profesional grow room set up with timers fans ect ect...but probly not till it's legal and I had a place of my own. Meanwhile it's primative growing here. This has been my main sight for learning and only sight for showing.


----------



## jungle (Dec 25, 2009)

Heres 5 white widow plants growing alongside my colas. They were put into flowering at to young of age to do much trimming so they are more of a complete bush. The tallest is 3 foot the second tallest is 2 1/2 feet.  Two plants are 2 foot tall and then theirs the mutant, which by the way is missing a central cola and has four main colas growing up competing with each other to be the main cola. I'm keeping them at same height. It's 8 inches tall but is packing some buds. I'd say these plants have at least another month before harvest. Merry Christmas.


----------



## the chef (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow those look tasty! Another month and your not gonna see any green. God jod!


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 25, 2009)

looking god man and happy xmas


----------



## jungle (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks you guys....First white widows also...happy Holidays


----------



## jungle (Jan 19, 2014)

It's been 2 years since I've grown so I'm a bit rusty. I'm in the planning stages of another future cola grow. I'm waiting for  my seeds I ordered, they should be here sometime next week if all goes well. There are 15 different varieties I can choose from. So I'm wondering which ones would be good for single cola grows. I have on order white Russian, Blue Dream, Terperella, trinity kush, Silver surfer haze, White widow, Hash plant, PPP, Missing, super Skunk, Veneno (poison). columbian Gold, alcapulco gold, Power kush, they're all fem. seeds. and 2 reg seeds of Jack herer. some of these seeds were the freebies. The question i have inside my head is this. Will all these strains be ok for growing only for their single top cola. Does anyone know if any of these strains wont work for a cola grow? Until I hear or learn different I'll plan for them to be grown for there colas. 
Also before I do the seed grow I have about 12 clones from an unknown strain, that I need to grow first, hopefully in 2 or 3 weeks I can put them into flower. Right now they're just finishing there rooting and looking alive. So I don't know if they will end up being colas or just a normal plant. I'd kind of like them to be colas. At least they will be started kinda small so they won't take over the whole grow area. Well I'm kinda excited and wanted to share my plans. Anyone know if any of these strains would not work out well for a cola grow?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 19, 2014)

cola grows I would think any strain would work..Just trim away all the lower crap  leave the top???...I would also stay with one strain as they all grow diffrently and some stretch more than others.....where ya been for the last 5 yrs?


----------



## jungle (Jan 20, 2014)

ok......it's going to be hard tho....I like the different strains and want to find out all about them, So far I can only narrow it down to 7 that i have as hopefull favorites.  After I get an idea how they are after smoking them I can maybe decide which ones to keep.
 One strain will be better because grow would be easier to maintain. It's kind of a hobby grow and a variety interest me for now, and I think the cola grow will help keep things in control some. 
I've only been gone from this sight about 2 years, this is a 5 year old thread I came across when I was looking for information about growing for the colas. ok thanks I remember you helped me alot before thanks glad to see your still here.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 20, 2014)

Im here untill it shuts down...Best of my mojo for you

:48:


----------



## jungle (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm still waiting for Ozzie to send me the email I need. I re-registered at the culture a few days ago like he said to do and he would get the email to me. He said some one was impersonating me. I don't know how everything works on your guys side of things as mods, but it's kind of strange the confusion (someones acting like me) just to get hooked up over there but I'm trying....I'll catch up with you guys eventually...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2014)

Sorry I just found out the is a problem on the server nd a couple site are not sending emails right. Let me try something here


----------

